# la humanidad es una y solo una



## Kaleth

Hola todos, como se dice en aleman:* la humanidad es una y solo una*
Gracias de antemano.


----------



## spanien

qué te parece? 
 Es gibt nur eine Menschlichkeit.

A ver q dicen los demás!


----------



## Verräter

¿Hay alguna diferencia entre _Menschlichkeit _y _Menschheit_?

¿Y qué tal...: - Es gibt eine Menschlichkeit und nur eine. -?


----------



## Arrius

_Menschlichkeit_ significa _comportarse de una forma humana hacía los otros_.  _Menschheit_ es sólo humanidad.  Entonces
*Hay sólo una raza humana.*


----------



## Verräter

Entonces sería más apropiado emplear "_Menschheit_" en este caso, ¿no?


----------



## Arrius

¡Por cierto que sí!


----------



## Spharadi

Podría ser:
Es gibt  eine und nur eine Menschheit


----------

